
Twitter Needs a Pause Button - colinprince
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/08/twitter-pause-button/592762/
======
Thorentis
> During that interval, something might happen. The user might receive a
> warning that a factual claim in her post had been disputed by leading fact-
> checkers.

Nope, nope, nope. And therein lies the problem.

I'm all for time delays to give people time to delete/edit things they wish
they hadn't said. Or even the ability to pause your access to social media if
you think it's starting to become a problem. But that is self censorship. What
this article proposes is not.

As soon as you start introducing information arbiters onto what should be a
public platform you have a problem. Facebook is not a news station where it
can decide what to publish - its scale is now too big for that.

> But muh private company

Sure, it's a private company. Most utilities are owned by private companies.
The sooner the Internet is classed as a utility the better.

Social media is not a newspaper that can publish what it chooses, or a radio
station, or any other media outlet. It is a platform for users to self-censor,
self-publish, and share what they like.

Should be give users tools to make self-censorship and self-control over their
usage patterns? Absolutely. Should be give technology monopolies the power to
decide what we see and read? Absolutely not.

